# 02 - turn that screw.



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

My 02 contract finished a couple of months ago, and I decided not to renew, and spend some time looking for a new phone instead of simply doing the upgrade thing. I was paying about £45 a month, for x hundred minutes and texts - the usual, crap deal.

Anyway, 2 months ago, I went on to their Simplicity deal, which allowed me 200 minutes and texts for £15 amonth, no commitment. Fair enough, I thought. I phoned them on Friday to get the PAC and told them I wanted to leave 02. I heard a stifled squeek on the other end of the line and someone asked me if I would stay if they could offer me a deal.

What kind of deal, said I, after all - I have been with you for a long time, and it would be a shame to finish like this..

200 minutes to any network, 200 minutes to BT, 200 texts and unlimited to other 02 users for a tenner a month and no commitment.. they said. Not bad, I heard myself saying.. but can you be a little more flexible on the price? They were. 

All that, for just £8 a month, no commitment.

Moral. If you're about to finish an 02 contract, turn the screw.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Not bad. They offered me 10 quid deal but I ended up taking an upgrade to the orbit II (had an orbit) and got heaps of stuff.

The customer retention department is doing great things just now in my opinion. My faith was restored.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

hmm wonder if i can get a free iphone off em


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

At least they are now offering it before you leave.
When I left O2 the other year they wouldn't give me anything approaching a good deal. So I went and got a contract elsewhere for better price. Only when I actually used the PAC code where they on the phone offering the moon on a plate...shame they where too late.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> hmm wonder if i can get a free iphone off em


Doubt it.

They wouldn't offer any deal on an iphone. They have a monopoly on it so they don't have to!


----------



## martin slaven (May 27, 2008)

My contract is due for renewal next week with them, was thinking of trying elsewhere, sounds as if you haggle you will get extras off them, Is this correct??


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

I turned that screw - I mentioned I'd been a long term customer, that I never used anything like my £45 monthlies were providing etc etc. Asked for PAC and was greeted with 'certainly sir, no problem'


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

martin slaven said:


> My contract is due for renewal next week with them, was thinking of trying elsewhere, sounds as if you haggle you will get extras off them, Is this correct??


In my experience yes.

Others haven't had so much luck.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i know what i want and if i dont get it ill take my pac code simple really.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

similar story here. the fact that o2 have a 'customer retention' dept means they will haggle. btw just tell em a little porky about the deal that 'carphone warehouse offered?????' and get the world lol. i got a free nokia arte handset plus a better call txt pkg for £20 a month. if u want an expensive handset just say carphone warhouse or someone will give it free on low contract cos u dont want the free laptop


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

btw my deal did take 4 calls over three days till a supervisor got involved!!!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Not really had to much of a problem with O2, changing my number/getting initially setup when I moved over from 3 was a bit of a pain, although now i'm on a Simplicity Plan which (touch wood) so far has been fine


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I wouldn't bother with Orange

Renewed contract 9 months ago, and my SE K850 crashed, they said they would send me a replacement with out charge as a sign of good will

*Apparently they will only cover a phone for 6 months unless you pay them for after care*

The phone came, was faulty sent back, 2nd replacement lasted 10 days and they tried to say a 10 day old phone was not covered and i would have to pay for a replacement:doublesho. Even though on the original operator told me it came with 6 months cover

Seeing out my remaining months and they are history


----------



## TDISport (Apr 18, 2006)

bilt-hamber kid said:


> My 02 contract finished a couple of months ago, and I decided not to renew, and spend some time looking for a new phone instead of simply doing the upgrade thing. I was paying about £45 a month, for x hundred minutes and texts - the usual, crap deal.
> 
> Anyway, 2 months ago, I went on to their Simplicity deal, which allowed me 200 minutes and texts for £15 amonth, no commitment. Fair enough, I thought. I phoned them on Friday to get the PAC and told them I wanted to leave 02. I heard a stifled squeek on the other end of the line and someone asked me if I would stay if they could offer me a deal.
> 
> ...


Thats good, i did exactly the same, had been with them a couple of years a read that it is best to phone up and say you wish to cancel, they put you through to their customer retention department. I got unlimited texts, 600 minutes and the phone of my choice for £20 a month.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Exactly the same, Orange phoned me with an excellent deal, so I phoned o2, explained what they offered, and o2 offered me better.

The same worked with orange though, she asked for a PAC, and they offered a fantastic deal! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I send around 1600 txt messages a month so i'd need a bloody good deal on mine! :lol:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Clark said:


> I send around 1600 txt messages a month so i'd need a bloody good deal on mine! :lol:


No wonder we don't see many new threads these days

Get some work done:wall:


:lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> No wonder we don't see many new threads these days
> 
> Get some work done:wall:
> 
> ...


I've got plenty cars I could post


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Clark said:


> I've got plenty cars I could post


It would be a real shame if you didn't:thumb::wave:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> I send around 1600 txt messages a month so i'd need a bloody good deal on mine! :lol:


that all - got my bill today 3500 texts = 1 month :lol: most are to my best mate working around the country who cant answer his phone most of the time so we just text :lol:

Use it for work aswell mind 

unlimited texts FTW :lol:


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> that all - got my bill today 3500 texts = 1 month :lol: most are to my best mate working around the country who cant answer his phone most of the time so we just text :lol:
> 
> Use it for work aswell mind
> 
> unlimited texts FTW :lol:


Isn't unlimited text subject to fair usage tho? alway thought it was 2000 - 2500???

Neil


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Clark said:


> I send around 1600 txt messages a month so i'd need a bloody good deal on mine! :lol:


Bloody hell - I'm not sure I've sent that amount in the 10 years I've owned a mobile. I currently average about £3/month on PAYG


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Im on simplicity atm, £16 for 800mins and 1000 txts till I sort something out, C905 or the new LG.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

nes2002 said:


> Isn't unlimited text subject to fair usage tho? alway thought it was 2000 - 2500???
> 
> Neil


it certainly is, im on an 02 contract from about 3 years ago (so i doubt you can get the deal anymore) for unlimited anytime minutes, and unlimited texts

in the small print unlimited = 2000


----------

